# Olive Oil and Rabbits



## LadyKat (Aug 9, 2011)

So this may sound odd, but I am doing and olive oil treatment on my hair.

Hair soaked in Olive oil, bag over it and sitting couch.

My little Smudge is sitting on the back of the couch behind me and giving my neck an occasional lick or two where the oil has dripped. 

I stopped her after I realized I have no clue if she can have olive oil or not, even in a small quantity.

So, will Olive oil hurt her?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 9, 2011)

As far asI know, olive oil isn't poisonous to rabbits. Though I imagine if she consumed a large quantity it might make her sick, but a few drops shouldn't hurt her.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Ameliasaur (Aug 12, 2011)

I know I'm a bit late on this, but I agree with Rue.
Another thought though, Olive Oil, in large quantities, might give her diarrhea.


----------



## golfdiva (Aug 12, 2011)

Hershey's vet recommended In give him a drop of canola oil in his pellets for his flaky skin. (I did and it worked.) So I imagine a drop or two of olive oil won't hurt anything, and might even be good for her!


----------



## golfdiva (Aug 12, 2011)

BTW



> So this may sound odd, but I am doing and olive oil treatment on my hair.



Doesn't sound strange, after all this is the *hare care* section!

Bwahahahaha! :laugh:

Sorry, couldn't resis!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 12, 2011)

golfdiva you is too funny. Olive oil with just coat the inside of his gut a little, help an extra fur that might be there slip through. Mediterrean diet is good for you. Be careful if you decide to dye your hair, sounds like you have a curious bunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 12, 2011)

Just love it--"Hare Care"


----------



## fanatyfun12 (Mar 23, 2020)

My rabbit Zeak is getting older and with that he's starting to get a little bit of some dandruff as well as being itchy. I know that olive oil is really good for moisturizing are hair so is it safe on rabbits fur and skin? I thought maybe if I put a little in his brush and ran it through, his fur and skin would be healthy and he would have no more dandruff.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 23, 2020)

I suggest posting this on a new thread because this one is 9 years old. More people will also be able to help you. Here is how to do that: https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/how-to-post-on-the-forum.92892/.
Anyway, you will need to check with your vet first. But I would not put olive oil on his skin because he may lick it off and he should not ingest it.


----------



## Diane R (Mar 24, 2020)

fanatyfun12 said:


> My rabbit Zeak is getting older and with that he's starting to get a little bit of some dandruff as well as being itchy. I know that olive oil is really good for moisturizing are hair so is it safe on rabbits fur and skin? I thought maybe if I put a little in his brush and ran it through, his fur and skin would be healthy and he would have no more dandruff.


Dandruff and itching are typical symptoms of fur mites. Take Zeak to the vet for treatment.


----------

